
Ask HN: FaceID in the dark? With your eyes closed? - zaroth
I think I read that FaceID would work in the dark. And I think I also read that FaceID would not work if your eyes were closed. Are both of these statements true together?<p>If the emitter is doing something like lighting up the iris, and they really can unlock in the dark but only if your eyes are open, that really is kinda cool. If not, isn&#x27;t it a security vuln?
======
zaroth
The other question I have, maybe it's in the keynote, is how powerful is this
scanner? what is its range and resolution? can 3rd party apps access it and
use it to capture surroundings? can we use it to bump-map streaming video?

iPhone X seems like a pretty powerful scanning device if you ask me. The
custom apps you can write with this, it's amazing how much potential getting
hardware like this will unlock.

------
mosen
Why would it ignore the "eyes open" requirement just because you're in the
dark?

